# How far we have fallen...



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Looking through my Photobucket account, I found the pictures I took right around a year ago, when I first hit this slope.

This is how my humidor looked last year around this time... Now I have 2 coolers, 6 humidors, and tupperwares full of cigars. All thanks to Puff!:tease: hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

:lol: Erich. The Swine Flu ain't got nothing on Order Disorder!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL. (I think that says it all. A bunch of us know how far you truly have fallen.)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LOL. We reside in a bottomless oubliette.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> LOL. (I think that says it all. A bunch of us know how far you truly have fallen.)


I wish I had a picture of my humidor when I started...what a disgrace it was LOL! Erich by this time next year I think you may have an entire room!

Then Puff comes around, then Veeral comes around and now dav0....I have no chance!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I am actually going down that slope pretty hard right now! can't keep myself off!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

djangos said:


> I am actually going down that slope pretty hard right now! can't keep myself off!!


At least we are helping MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

My wife just got done ripping me a new one. She found my last few invoices. I hit the slope like a crack head. What is it about these damn rolled tobacco sticks that is so darn inciting anyway?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I tried taking a picture of my first humidor and it's contents, but the camera lense shattered at the very exposure to all the Thompson cigars I had in it.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow...you had an Anejo and a Oliva V in your FIRST humi?!?! LUCKY (in the Napoleon Dynamite tone...)


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Wow...you had an Anejo and a Oliva V in your FIRST humi?!?! LUCKY (in the Napoleon Dynamite tone...)


The Anejo was a gift and the V was a stick that I really wanted to try after I read many good reviews about it.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

They look so lonely in there, I'm glad you got those sticks some new friends...


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

hahaha, that's pretty funny! At least you had great taste back then too!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

WOW that is funny my humidor looked like that about a year ago lol.


----------



## blainer (Apr 22, 2011)

lol we need a pic of your stash now, it is indeed a highly addictive, i have about 50 cigars in inventory now and just placed an order for 25 more, and i had to really limit my order lol, so many flavors to try, so little time.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well those were 3 really nice sticks you started with!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You have come a long way my brother still a long way too go!:lever:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> I am actually going down that slope pretty hard right now! can't keep myself off!!


Thanks Sandz for dragging me with you.....LOL


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

no wonder you hit the slope so hard, look at what you started with!


----------

